
To Get Hired, Send a Video Pitch (Not a Resume) - jb_create
https://crash.co/how-it-works
======
jb_create
With many people in need of work (or changing careers), curious if anyone has
tried a video pitch before. Or sent portfolio projects instead of a resume.

(Full disclosure I work for Crash. I love the mission and helping people).

